
Stack Overflow Isn’t Welcoming. It’s Time for That to Change. (2018) - tomrod
https://stackoverflow.blog/2018/04/26/stack-overflow-isnt-very-welcoming-its-time-for-that-to-change/
======
Piskvorrr
So well-intentioned, even in retrospect, given the trainwreck this turned out
to be: [https://meta.stackexchange.com/questions/333965/firing-
mods-...](https://meta.stackexchange.com/questions/333965/firing-mods-and-
forced-relicensing-is-stack-exchange-still-interested-in-
cooper?noredirect=1&lq=1)

